# Sam Broadcaster Key merfachnutzung



## fightingwolf (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine frage zum Sam Broadcaster. Und zwar wollen wir unser radio auf Sam umrüsten, jetzt die frage reicht es aus für das radio die lizenzs für 299$ zu kaufen und kann man die lizens dann bei mehreren verwenden oder gilt diese nur für eine Person?

es geht dabei um dieses Programm

http://spacial.com/sam-broadcaster

mein englisch ist auch wirklich mies kann also sein das es da steht ich es nur nicht gefunden habe.



lg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Januar 2012)

Zu dem Thema geb ich dir einfach nur einen Link:
http://spacial.com/sam-broadcaster/dj-seats

Gruß
Martin


----------

